# The Only Way To Fly



## MrFSS (Jan 14, 2015)

After hours of delays, one New York-bound passenger thought that he was getting the private plane treatment when he boarded his flight and realized he was the only passenger.

The passenger, a Brooklyn-based man named Chris O'Leary, started tweeting about his amazement before the plane took off, saying how he got a personalized safety briefing and a one-on-one run down from the captain about the flight.

*LINK*


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 14, 2015)

Outstanding! I flew once on a United Redeye Flight from SFO-JFK and was the Only Passenger in First Class! ( an Upgrade) Two Stewardesses, Food and Drink, a first Run Movie and after eating I Slept until we were starting our Landing Approach into JFK!!

Edited to correct direction of flight! Thanks railiner, typo!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 14, 2015)

If you want empty aircraft at cheap prices try flying to Asia when the media is going nuts about SARS, Bird Flu, Swing Flu, etc.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 14, 2015)

I remember your tale of good treatment aboard a plane, Jim... You lucky chap! 

Ed


----------



## BCL (Jan 14, 2015)

I heard about this. Didn't a second passenger board last second and sit in the back?

Still, I'd rather fly on a corporate jet like a Gulfstream. I understand they can use smaller airports that might be more conveniently located.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 14, 2015)

The report I heard said there was a second passenger...it stated he was asleep!


----------



## jis (Jan 14, 2015)

I flew trans-Atlantic on an emergency trip to Kolkata within a week after 9/11 by Virgin Atlantic. There were all of sicx of us passengers in a vast Boeing 747. There was more cabin crew than passengers. All got complementary upgraded to Upper Class, and we had a wonderful time.

Alas the British Airways flight from London to Kolkata was absolutely full, though for some completely unknown reason I got comp upgraded to business on that one too. I have no status, none at all with BA or OneWorld.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 14, 2015)

You're just one of those lucky travelers jis, but Karma plays a role in it too!


----------



## XHRTSP (Jan 14, 2015)

It was my airline on which this happenned. I once had a flight TVC-ORD delayed so long not a single passenger showed, it was literally only us crewmembers at the airport. Eventually our inbound flight cancelled so back to the hotel for us.

Yes a second passenger showed up at the last minute.


----------



## railiner (Jan 15, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Outstanding! I flew once on a United Redeye Flight from JFK- SFO and was the Only Passenger in First Class! ( an Upgrade) Two Stewardesses, Food and Drink, a first Run Movie and after eating I Slept until we were starting our Landing Approach into SFO!!


Wait a minute!.....didn't you mean from SFO to JFK? I never heard of a westbound 'redeye' flight.... :unsure:

At least not since they retired the last Connies and DC-7's..  ..

Although Northwest Orient and Eastern did have some passenger carrying 'mail flight's' that made multi-stops across the country in the wee hours back in the sixties....I flew on NW on one that went JFK-DTW-MKE-MSP-SEA....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 15, 2015)

What type of aircraft was it, a 727?


----------



## railiner (Jan 15, 2015)

A B707, or possibly a 720....not sure...I do recall the flight number (245), and somewhere in my "archives" is my ticket receipt......


----------



## railiner (Jan 15, 2015)

For some reason on my phone I can't log in, and only post as a "guest".......


----------



## saxman (Jan 16, 2015)

I operated a couple flights with only one passenger. One was Hartford to JFK on Thanksgiving night. I'm not sure why the flight was even scheduled when it didn't even make connections. Another was BOS to PHL with only one.

As for me being the only one, I was the only passenger in Global First on United coming back from Kuwait City to Dulles. There were a few pax in business though and coach though. It was nice having my own cabin though. Too bad I slept almost the entire way, so didn't get to enjoy being alone.


----------



## jis (Jan 16, 2015)

I was once the only passenger in Singapore Airines (SQ) First Class from Singapore (SIN) to Kolkata (CCU). There were two cabin crew taking care of me. The plane was sold out in the back. We were served eggs and lamb chops for breakfast! Alas they don't provide any First Class service any more on that route. I was told that it was unusual for them to have any FC passengers on that flight. I was there on a Star Alliance FC award redemption: EWR - SFO - NRT - SIN - CCU.


----------

